# Log Sheets



## mtlogcabin (Oct 30, 2009)

The city manager has asked us to keep daily log sheets of what we do example number of inspections, hours on inspections, drive time, office time. Not wanting to re-invent the wheel, does any one use daily or weekly log sheet they would be willing to share?


----------



## Mule (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Log Sheets

Yep! Got it on eXell worksheet. Got it so that it will calculate automatically a lot of stuff.

Time arrived, time left, inspection type, number of inspections, OK or RT and total everything at the bottom.

Don't have mileage though, but wouldn't be hard to add.

If you want it I'll email it to you!


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Log Sheets

You will quickly find out a couple of things logging this information:

How much time is lost in the windshield (which is non productive time).. but you can use this as a basis to add an inspector.

(It took me almost an hour to go 8 miles this past Thursday... everyone wanting to get somewhere for lunch, I guess).

You will find out which inspectors are truthful.

The best way to track this stuff is by having an automated inspection system where the inspector calls in the results when he/she leaves the job site or a web-based inspection system where they use the computer.

Still comes down to honesty.

These types of requests are almost always either part of a salary study or a time/productivity study that the jurisdiction is doing.  If you don't have one of those going on - the City manager is looking to reduce staff.


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Log Sheets

we only do time on inspection

my boss keeps other tracking info, and yes it is a numbers game, but he feels that the numbers will help if they call for a reduction or addition, in that you can show how much stuff you do.


----------



## peesncues (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Log Sheets

Our inspectors use a "Daily Minder" type book instead of individual sheets. We log permit #, type of inspection, area of the county and mileage. The office clerk then tallies that information on to a sheet for weekly reports which are delivered to the Commissioners/County Manager at Monday morning staff meetings. Seems to work well. Not particularly uncommon to spend all day on 4 or 5 inspections but travel 150 miles or so. Office time is spent on plan review. That time is not logged.


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Log Sheets

We use mileage sheets that show time of arrival, address, mileage and type of inspection.  Since we use our own vehicle, the logs are used for reimbursement.  They are supposed to be turned in each day so that a supervisor can visit sites and see if the inspector was where he says he was and did the inspections he claims he did.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Log Sheets

Mtlogcabin and Mule, could I have a copy of what you are using?  Thanks!  tgift@greatfallsmt.net

The City of Great Falls currently uses HTE and all reporting is done via laptop computers with wireless connections.   We are going to be changing our permit software in the next couple of months.  (Training starts this week.  We will be changing to Innoprise.)


----------



## Mule (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Log Sheets

I just forwarded the information to you. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

